
Coronavirus: Spanish study casts doubt on feasibility of herd immunity - cs702
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-53315983
======
djsumdog
It's likely CoV-2, like other coronaviruses, don't generate long lasting
antibodies (6~12 months) and it's also unlikely we'll see a vaccine before
this burns out.

A lot of people don't generate anitbodies because it's not even getting to
their adaptive immune system. It's likely getting stopped at their inane
immune system.

These lockdowns have likely been terribly ineffective[0], but we can't tell
because PCR tests have been mixed with antibody tests, and now reports like
this show that antibodies aren't even a good indication since many people
don't develop them (something Dr. Karol Sikora said weeks ago, but everyone
dismissed him and demonized him for misrepresenting his Imperial College
credentials ... and not his connection to lockerbie??)

This is just a shitshow. The overall fatality rates are going totally down.
But people still want to spread fear so they talk about mythical "permanent
damage" and focus on the tiny tiny percentage for 20~30 year olds that get
crazy bad symptoms and not the fact that >90% of deaths have been people over
50.

We need to protect the elderly, but we also need to stop locking people up in
the general population so this can burn out faster. Even if we don't get 'herd
immunity' via antibodies, it still looks like this doesn't affect the vast
majority of people with anything more than a cold/flu. Let's let people get
back to work, isolate them when they get sick and deal with all the secondary
effects (increased child abuse, increased domestic violence, increased
suicides/depression) that we've totally neglected for the past five months.

[0]: [https://battlepenguin.com/politics/secondary-
effects/](https://battlepenguin.com/politics/secondary-effects/)

~~~
lbeltrame
> It's likely CoV-2, like other coronaviruses, don't generate long lasting
> antibodies (6~12 months)

Please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23777175](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23777175)
for a comment on this study.

Antibodies aren't the end of all.

Also, SARS-CoV prompted a humoral (antibody) responses even years after the
first exposure. The truth is that we don't know, and I hate when the press
_and_ the experts go with absolutes. What's wrong in saying that you don't
know?

